# Cowboy Beans...



## indaswamp (Feb 10, 2019)

Posted this on another thread, thought to put it here for reference...

*Cowboy Beans*

5 cans Bush's baked beans: 3 original, 1 maple, 1 brown sugar
1# bacon cut into lardoons
1.5# leftover brisket 1/2" dice(I am using the point end)
1 medium onion 1/4" dice
1/2 cup green bell pepper 1/4" dice
1/4 cup orange bell pepper 1/4" dice
1/4 cup red bell pepper 1/4" dice
4 cloves garlic minced
1/4 cup prepared yellow mustard
3/4 cup sweet baby rays honey BBQ sauce
water as needed for consistency
2 TBSPS. your favorite BBQ rub
cracked black pepper to taste

fry down bacon, do not burn. Remove bacon from the grease, set aside. fry down onion in bacon grease on med. heat until just caramelized. Add bell peppers. cook another 10 minutes or so, add garlic. cook another 5 minutes, then fold in diced brisket and bring up to temp. Add bacon back to pot and stir in. Add beans, one can at a time, stirring in each can. Now add the mustard ,BBQ sauce, and BBQ rub; stir in. Let that simmer ~30 minutes, then check seasonings. Adjust CBP....
Can simmer 30~60 minutes as BBQ is finishing up cooking in the smokehouse. I suggest serving with sliced white bread.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2019)

Sounds good I like gary s beans too.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2019)

Now that sounds like a great recipe.
WAIT...What Cowboys eats Boston Style Baked Beans! Bush's might be made in Tennessee but them's Yankee Beans for sure.LOL...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 10, 2019)

Somebody say Yankee?  
That recipe sounds good!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 10, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Now that sounds like a great recipe.
> WAIT...What Cowboys eats Boston Style Baked Beans! Bush's might be made in Tennessee but them's Yankee Beans for sure.LOL...JJ


True...I was in a hurry, and I already had 2 cans of bush's beans on hand leftover from cleaning out the pantry @ the hunting camp for the end of the season....

BTW, I did not skim ANY of the fat off...Matter of fact, I put more fat in with the brisket point. Very filling beans.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2019)

We don't eat really fatty stuff too often. So when there is extra fat I leave it as well, unless there is a crazy large amount...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 10, 2019)

1/2 cup bacon fat plus another 1/2 cup smokey brisket fat.....so good!


----------



## dward51 (Feb 10, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Now that sounds like a great recipe.
> WAIT...What Cowboys eats Boston Style Baked Beans! Bush's might be made in Tennessee but them's Yankee Beans for sure.LOL...JJ



Ranch style beans if you can find them in your area.  My store does not seem to stock them.....


----------



## disco (Feb 10, 2019)

Sounds tasty! Big like for the recipe!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 10, 2019)

Cowboy Beans
Bush's Baked Beans?!
Somebody get a rope, this greenhorn needs a new necktie. 

LOL J/K 

Some fresh Pintos or Blacks would be the way to go.

That actually sounds pretty tasty though, might have to give it a go, sans baked beans of course.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2019)

Don't want to steal my Swamp Brother's Thunder because I think the Cowboy Beans sound great, but here is my Ranch Bean Recipe...JJ

*Double J Ranch Beans*

Goes great with the Chili!

1Lb Pinto Beans, sorted and rinsed

6ea Ancho Chiles. See Note*

6ea Guajillo Chiles

2T Bacon Grease

1C Diced Onion

6ea Garlic Cloves, minced

1can Rotelle Tomatoes and Green Chiles.15oz.

1T Smoked Paprika

1T Brown Sugar

1T Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2tsp Cinnamon

1/2tsp Allspice

1/2tsp Cumin

1/2tsp Oregano

1C Water

6C Beef Broth

S & P to taste

MEAT OF CHOICE IS OPTIONAL.

Soak the Beans overnight and drain.

Toast the Chilies in a pan over med/high heat until they blister and just begin to brown.

Remove the stems and seeds and grind to powder in a coffee grinder.

Saute the Onions in Bacon Grease until soft.

Add Garlic and saute 2-3 minutes or until the Garlic is fragrant but not brown.

Add the ground Chilies Herbs and Spices and saute 1-2 minutes.

Add the Tomatoes and Water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 15 minutes.

At this point you can puree this mix for a smooth sauce or leave chunky and proceed.

Add Beans and Broth. Simmer until the beans are tender, about 2 hours, adding water as needed so the pot does not go dry.

Add Salt and Pepper to taste.

Makes about 6 cups Beans or 10-12 Servings

Note*...You can substitute 1/2 Cup of your favorite Dark Chili Powder for the ground Chiles.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 10, 2019)

I can only get dried Guajillo Chiles, how would you substitute?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2019)

I do a lot of business with these guys. Their. Chiles are fresh dried as in leathery, not stale and crumbly. They have a huge selection and great prices...
https://www.spicesinc.com/t-chiles-and-hot-peppers.aspx

Another option is any grocery store that carries McCormick has 100% Ground Ancho in bottles. 1T Ground = 1 Whole Ancho.
Worst case any Dark Chili Powder can be substituted for both the Guajillo and Ancho. Use 4T Chili Powder and adjust to taste. McCormick and Spice Island Chili Powder are mild ( I use 6T of these two Brands plus Cayenne for heat) but some are quite hot...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2019)

Ah, I can get dried chilies. And the anchos- I dry those myself from the garden. got a gallon ziplock full of ripe red ancho chilies dried....


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 2, 2019)

dward51 said:


> Ranch style beans if you can find them in your area.  My store does not seem to stock them.....




Has anyone tried this with ranch style beans?  Those are my favorite and I'm thinking about adding this recipe to my to do list.  Thanks to the OP for posting!!

Although would ranchstyle beans conflict with the sweet ingredients b/c ranch style is more of a spicy bean vs sweet


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Has anyone tried this with ranch style beans?  Those are my favorite and I'm thinking about adding this recipe to my to do list.  Thanks to the OP for posting!!
> 
> Although would ranchstyle beans conflict with the sweet ingredients b/c ranch style is more of a spicy bean vs sweet


My favorite brand, I use them all the time, they come in various flavor profiles, regular, spicy, sweet...  Good stuff.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 2, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> My favorite brand, I use them all the time, they come in various flavor profiles, regular, spicy, sweet...  Good stuff.



Chile, I think you wrote on that original thread to cook beans from scratch.  I like to do that too but I have to go with canned this time mostly b/c I am planning a lot of cooking and not a lot of free time before the party.  I'm contemplating making your spicy slaw recipe too actually!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Chile, I think you wrote on that original thread to cook beans from scratch.  I like to do that too but I have to go with canned this time mostly b/c I am planning a lot of cooking and not a lot of free time before the party.  I'm contemplating making your spicy slaw recipe too actually!!


I also sometimes cheated with canned beans on a recipe. 
Or just straight up say to use canned beans.
Smoked Pork Neck Bones-n-Beans
The Ranch Style are my favorite for ranch/cowboy Pintos, Blue Runner are my favorite for cajun/creole style Red beans and their Navy beans rock too.


----------

